# Benidorm to France



## charshar (Oct 7, 2008)

Suggestions please from you experienced travellers for routes to take back from Benidorm to France hoping to end up at Bergerac. Would consider toll road but prefer not - looking for the easiest route to take. Your wealth of knowledge would be much appreciated. We are currently in Spain where the weather has been overcast and showery for the past few days.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

head towards Zaragoza, the A23 is fast and good. make sure your fuel is topped up as filling stations are far and few.
Then head for Pamplona and cross near Biarritz.

Don't know where Bergerac is, thought he lived in the Channel islands


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

not sure where Bergerac is but we always cross from Pamplona to st jean de luz, if you come on the 332 from Benidorm follow it to Segunto and then take the toll free dual carrige way icant remember the number but its signed Teruel follow that to Zaragoza then to Pamplona then look for the N121A i think its signed Irun this will bring you in at ST Jean de Luz theres an Aire at the side of the road it will be on your right as you approach the town centre, its a bit tight and theres a better one a little further on at Biarritz, hope this helps.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We took the road from Benni to Zaragoza then direct on to Don San Sebastian where the aires is really good.

Toll free most of the way.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Toll free
By-pass Valencia then take road for Zaragoza. Leaving the main roads head for Pao in France then Bobs your Uncle.
Google Maps avoiding Toll roads gives you this, but were you looking for something more?
Alan


----------



## charshar (Oct 7, 2008)

Many thanks for the useful suggestions looks like Zaragosa is the one then. We are near Salou at present and had rain in the night it was sunny first thing this morning but it is clouding over again looks like this could be the pattern for the rest of the week!!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Be aware if you follow the last posters advice and go via Pau you will go through the Somport tunnel, the road to the tunnel on the Spanish side is good but after the tunnel the French side is not very clever its steep and narrow in places.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

sideways said:


> Be aware if you follow the last posters advice and go via Pau you will go through the Somport tunnel, the road to the tunnel on the Spanish side is good but after the tunnel the French side is not very clever its steep and narrow in places.


Yes.. agree with all that but still an experience..
From Benidorm we always go via Zaragoza, though the somport tunnel and from there we head for DAX and onwards to Bordeaux..
Enjoy...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You are right, sorry but I did not check the size of your van. Mine is quite slim.
Good or bad news is that the weather usually changes as you pass the Pyrenees.
Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

We always use the 332 from Benidorm up and join the A7 around Vilencia to Sagunt then follow the A23 to Zaragoza there is a small town where you can stop the night in a lay by next to the park & school which is safe the town is just before Zaragoza called Cariena I’ve stoped there several times it’s just off the dual carrageway.
After Zaragoza follow the A68 and on to the 232 towards Pamplona on the 121 then follow the 240 up to Irurzun on the A15 towards San Sabastian on the N10 head towards St Jean de Luz just before St Jean there is a town on the boarder called Irun where there is a large car park right by a restaurant where we have also stop the night safe spot but you will have to buy a ticket before 6 o clock after that is free till 8am. 
Follow the N10 up and around Bordeaux where you need to pickup the E70 towards Liboune just before Libourne you need to turn off onto the D936 which will take you directly to Bergerac. 

I Hope This Helps
Regards Ray


----------



## charshar (Oct 7, 2008)

sideways said:


> Be aware if you follow the last posters advice and go via Pau you will go through the Somport tunnel, the road to the tunnel on the Spanish side is good but after the tunnel the French side is not very clever its steep and narrow in places.


Yes this is the route we are hoping to avoid as OH was a nervous wreck after passing through it last year!! Van lenght is 6.2 metres


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

The straight forward route is through the Somport tunnel to Pau.
We take it four times a year and it's my favourite part of the journey. Sure the French side is a bit winding but it is so beautiful it's worth it. The road is constantly being improved and the satnav sometimes wants you to go through the villages that have been by-passed but you can ignore that.
We fill up with diesel at the Lidl in Jaca (visible from the N330) and overnight at the free aire in Olorone-sainte-Marie.
You can take the A136 from Sabinanigo over the mountain, which we keep intending to do but haven't yet. There are several aires on the French side before Pau.
Mike and Annie.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ojibway said:


> overnight at the free aire in Olorone-sainte-Marie.
> 
> Mike and Annie.


I can never seem to find this aire.. Any chance you could do a review and pin point it in the campsite database ??


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Tonka, here are the co-ords: Latitude : (Nord) 43.18403° Décimaux ou 43° 11â€² 2.508â€²â€² 
Longitude : (Ouest) -0.60878° Décimaux ou -0° 36â€² 31.608â€²â€² .
You can look it up on www.campingcar-infos.com - 'chercher/ajouter une aire - dept 64 - Olorone Sainte Marie.
I tried copying the direct link but you can't.
It's a bit difficult to get to as the town is a bit illogical!
Coming from the south it's not too difficult as you just follow the N134 through Bidos and on into Olorone and it's on your right (you need to swing wide to get in - I put my warning light on otherwise people behind wonder why you are indicating right and sort of turning left!)
Mike


----------

